# Videoserie: HdRO



## Beneos (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich grüße Euch Gefährten.

*_Der Mensch mit dem verhülltem Gesicht zog ein Lederbündel aus seiner verschlissenem Tasche. Seine Hand, von Sonne und rauem Wetter gegerbt, schob mit festem Griff ein Bündel über den Tisch. Sorgfältig öffnete er die Lagen und eine oft gelesene Hirschlederfibel trat zum Vorschein. Flecken von Schweiß und Dreck umrahmten das verzierte Emblem vergangener Königreiche in dem mit einst goldener Schrift schwer zu lesene Worte gezeichnet wurden.

"Das Tagebuch des unbekannten Wanderers, mein Herr" sagte der vermumte und trat einen schritt nach hinten. Der neue Besitzer nahm die Fibel; die Last der Taten spürend die es erlebte. Langsam öffnete er das Buch und schlug zur ersten Seite...._*

- Projekt: Der unbekannte Wanderer

Der nahenden Erweiterung und der aktuellen Spielträgheit habe ich den Enthusiasmus zu verdanken, für neue und alte Spieler von "Der Herr der Ringe Online" ein "Best-Of" mit vielen Highlights der vergangenen Spieljahre aufzuzeigen und sie im Kontext des originalen Legendariums näher zu bringen.

Viele Orte, Raids, Quests und Klassen werden interessant aufgearbeitet und allen Wissbegierigen zur Verfügung gestellt.

Bitte gebt mir eine Rückmeldung ob Bedarf an weiteren Folgen besteht.
Wenn euch das Hobby-Projekt gefällt, ihr Ideen u. Kritiken habt, oder Punkte die ich eurer Meinung nach unbedingt abhandeln sollte.... postet es einfach. Ich freue mich über jede Antwort!

Von Fans für Fans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zur Diskussion und den Videos gelangt ihr [HIER]


Euer
unbekannter Wanderer


----------



## Vetaro (23. Oktober 2009)

Okay. Das ist Qualitativ weit über allem, was hier bisher so aufgetaucht ist.
Das Video lässt sich auch hier einbinden, sieht dann so aus.


Ich möchte - neben dem offensichtlich sinnvollen einsatz von sowohl artwork, story-videos als auch selbst aufgenommenen Szenen - mal Loben, dass die im der Einleitung gezeigte Gegend diesen ziemlich guten Atmosphäreschwenk macht.

Ausserdem bonuspunkte für angenehmes Vortragen, Tonqualität und Schnitt.

Extra-Bonuspunkt dafür, dass der Einsatz von Windows Movie Maker-Effekten verhindert wird (und statt dessen durch die pan-funktion selbst Standbilder zu dramatischen Effekten verwandelt werden). 


Speziell die Waffenmeister-Vorstellung gefällt mir, weil sie einerseits klare Antworten gibt (und so Nicht-Informationen wie "Die Rassenwahl ist total egal" vermeidet) und andererseits nicht zu ausführlich wird (z.B. Leidenschaft wird für Aussenseiter erklärt - ohne in die Details zu gehen. Schön wäre noch gewesen, wenn ein Hinweis auf den Leidenschaftsbalken im Bild gewesen wäre, als aussenseiter sieht man den sicher nicht direkt). Dass dann noch darauf geachtet wurde, zu erläutern, was am Waffenmeister für _andere_ Mitspieler wichtig ist, ist dann das Sahnehäubchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenso scheint im Waffenmeister-Video darauf geachtet worden zu sein, Gebiete mit völlig anderer Atmosphäre zu wählen, also Wechsel zwischen Nebelgebirge und Blutsümpfen z.B.

Aus irgend einem Grund habe ich aber den Eindruck, bei der Klassenfrage würde ein Zwergenwächter gezeigt anstatt eines Waffenmeisters. Vertu' ich mich da?


----------



## Beneos (23. Oktober 2009)

Danke schonmal =)

Ich werde bei Gefallen in Zukunft weitere Videos zur Verfügung stellen, jedoch möchte ich nicht jede Diskussion mit embed Videos aktualisieren. Deshalb hier der Versuch, zumindest die Videos zentral zu sammeln. 

Als alternative könnt ihr auch den YouTube Channel abonieren. Irgendwie kann man dann auch Videos verfolgen. Was ich brauche sind Anmerkungen, Do`s & Dont`s, whatever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schließlich sind nette Worte die einzige Währung für die es sich frewillig zu engagieren lohnt *smile*

Beste Grüße
Ben


----------



## Vetaro (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab' in meinem ersten Beitrag noch ein wenig dazu-Editiert, ich bin krankhafter nacheditierer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (23. Oktober 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Okay. Das ist Qualitativ weit über allem, was hier bisher so aufgetaucht ist.


Hmm... das erste, kommt mir gerade wie n Allimaniaklon vor...

So, also nun habe ich mir die Videos angesehen und muss sagen: WILL MEHR !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist richtig gut gemacht, deine Stimme passt total in die Videos und erstrecht das 3. Video ist ziemlich hilfreich. 
Also, mich würde es freuen, wenn du weiter machst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab einen klitzekleinen Punkt, den ich zu bemängeln hätte: habe die Videos im Bett mit Kopfhörern gehört und empfand die Musik als zu laut, gerade beim Waffenmeistervideo. Aber ansonsten ziemlich professionell, kompakte und gebündelte Lore-Infos... wenn du mehr machst, schau ich mir die auch an.

Nachtrag:


Vetaro schrieb:


> Okay. Das ist Qualitativ weit über allem, was hier bisher so aufgetaucht ist.



Ach du Schande... die hatte ich ja schon _fast_ vergessen. *seufz*


----------



## Kalyptus (24. Oktober 2009)

Ganz grosse Klasse !!!


----------



## simoni (24. Oktober 2009)

Verdammt gut. Weiter so!


----------



## Rekias (24. Oktober 2009)

Wirklich Klasse gemacht :-))

Erstmal einen fetten Dank für die Arbeit wo du dir machst und bin wirklich begeistert!!

Hat aber was mich angeht auch genau gepasst da vor kurzen erst mit Lotro angefangen habe und genau diesen Waffenmeister ausgesucht habe ^^
Und trotz Forengewühle nicht so wirklich sicher war was ich da eigentlich in den verschiedenen Eigenschaften und Talenten wirklich reinstecken soll, oder was total unsinnig ist...


----------



## Ilumnia (24. Oktober 2009)

Super! Sowas habe ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen, wobei ich sagen muss, mir das Waffenmeister Video am besten gefallen hat.Ich hoffe das du in Zukunft mehr Klassenvideos machst und sie der Community zu verfügung stelst.

Lg Christoph


----------



## floppydrive (24. Oktober 2009)

Super gemacht die Videos, mach weiter so, will mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beneos (24. Oktober 2009)

Vielen, vielen, vielen Dank für die tollen Postings!

Meine Frage an euch: Welches Gebiet würde euch reizen? Welche Klasse sollte man vorstellen? Andere Inhaltspunkte? Raids? Instanzen? Quests? Es gibt sovieles zu zeigen...

@ Vetaro - Es war tatsächlich ein Zwergenwaffi. Da ich aber keinen eigenen hatte und ich im Zeitdruck war, kann es durchaus sein, dass er im Zierwerk wie ein Wächter aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank nochmal

Beste Grüße
Ben


----------



## Knurrbauch (24. Oktober 2009)

Mir würde ganz gut gefallen, wenn du, nachdem du in den Nordhöhen ja die Geschichte von Cardolan, Arthedain und Rhudaur in der Folge zu den Nordhöhen erwähnt hast, darauf noch etwas eingehst. Der Zank um die Wetterspitze usw. usw. - weiß bestimmt nicht jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (24. Oktober 2009)

Ach stimmt ja, die Wetterspitze hatte ja schon 'ne Geschichte, _bevor_ dort die Ringgeister die halbe Gefährtengruppe angriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wäre ausserdem superfroh, wenn endlich mal jemand aufklären würde, weshalb der Hüter nicht einfach nur ein schlechterer Wächter ist, und weshalb er keine Abklatsch-Mittelmaßklasse ist (Ich hab das ja auch schon mal gemacht).

Und wenn du auch wirklich raids vorstellen willst, könntest du dich direkt super-beliebt machen, wenn du zuerst DN vorstelltest. Ein großteil der Spieler war da nämlich immernoch nicht drin (nichtmal ich hab das jemals von Innen gesehen, weil ich immer nur in so Trantütengruppen lande, grrrr) und würde das sicher interessiert aufsaugen.

Dieser Stil, alles so zu erklären, dass auch jemand, der das Spiel selber nicht spielt, es verstehen kann, gefällt mir übrigens ziemlich gut, bleib bloß dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lieber 'mal sowas wie "Diese Gegner haben 1000 HP" rauslassen und dafür erzählen, dasss die fast sofort umkippen.


Oh, und wenn du unbedingt noch Kritik haben möchtest: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass du manchmal im Nordhöhen-Video ein bisschen den Eindruck machst, du würdest an einem Lagerfeuer eine Geistergeschichte erzählen, während du dir von unten mit einer Taschenlampe ins Gesicht leuchtest. (z.B. bei 1:54) Vielleicht möchtest du das beim nächsten mal verhindern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beneos (24. Oktober 2009)

Gute Ideen!
Die einsamen Lande und ihre kompromitierung der Halborks, die bewegende Geschichte der Wetterspitze und Garth Agarwen! Klingt wirklich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was DN angeht, kann ich gerne auch ein Kapitel für aufbringen. Wenn ihr noch in anderen Communities aktiv seid, würde ich mich über ein wenig Werbung freuen. Spätestens wenn ich meine Klassen verfilmt habe brauche ich unterstützung was Klassen und Ideen angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich habe ich für das ganze überhaupt keine Zeit, aber die hatte ich bei der Produktion der aktuellen Videos auch nicht. Es macht einfach Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beste Grüße
Ben


----------



## Tokenlord (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir die Videos gerade angeschaut.

Gerade nach den bisherigen Fanprojekten geht man mit einer recht geringen Erwartungshaltung an solche Videos herran.

Ich muss sagen: Ich bin sehr beeindruckt.
Die Videos sind großartig!

Es stimmt wirklich fast alles. Sie motivieren zum weitersehen. Stellenweise denkt man nur: "Was schon vorbei? Wo gibts das Nächste?! *lechz*".

Kurz: Super gemacht!
Ich freue mich auf mehr.


----------



## rhcurly (24. Oktober 2009)

Also das ist mal eine qualitativ absolut hochwertige Arbeit. Man merkt, wie viel Enthusiasmus da drin steckt.

Du hast eine sehr taugliche "Erzählstimme"!

Ich hoffe, dass du genug Motivation aufbringen kannst um weiter zu machen und auch alle weiteren Klassen in diesem Umfang vorstellen bzw. darstellen wirst.

Die Videos gefallen mir bei weitem besser wie die von Codemasters!

Weiter so!!!


----------



## Gerossi (24. Oktober 2009)

Erstmal ein großes Lob! Wirklich toll gemacht die Videos!

Ein Vorschlag für die nächste Klassenvorstellung ist der Barde.
Grund: Das Video hat bei mir die Lust hervorgerufen endlich mal nach 2 1/2 Jahren HDRO den Waffenmeister anzuspielen.
Vieleicht könnten so mehr Spieler für den Barden motiviert werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mausepaul (24. Oktober 2009)

Stellte ich mir vor, ich würde HdRO nur vom Hören-Sagen kennen bzw. aus Foren, in denen ich interessehalber herumschnuppern würde, bestünde immerhin eine 50/50-Chance, das ich es mal ausprobiere...
Hätte ich mir allerdings Dein Video angesehen, wäre meine Unentschlossenheit wie weggeblasen.
Wirklich schön gemacht und informativ, enthält es eine Menge Köder und bringt viel Atmosphäre rüber.

Nun spiel ich ja Gott-sei-Dank schon  , dennoch:

Vielen Dank dafür !!


----------



## Knurrbauch (24. Oktober 2009)

Eine Idee hab ich noch, das ist mir beim Waffenmeistervideo aufgefallen, nämlich "Schildi" - solche Abkürzungen sind zwar verständlich für alle die schon Endgame spielen, aber für Neueinsteiger natürlich nicht soo logisch. Klar, das gewöhnt sich ein wenn man die BeleSNG oder VanyarSNG etc. liest, aber für Neulinge wären die vollen Namen von Vorteil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beneos (24. Oktober 2009)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 An viele Sachen denkt man wirklich gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das so weiter geht, kann man ein FanKompendium für interessierte und Tolkien Fans erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Motivation auf jeden Fall noch ein gutes Stück vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beneos (25. November 2009)

Update - "Kapitel 4 - Die große Ost-Straße" ist nun Online. Ihr könnt es euch sogar in HD (720P u. 16:9) anschauen. 

Zur Diskussion und den Videos gelangt ihr [HIER]

Beste Grüße
- Der unbekannte Wanderer


----------



## Lorghi (25. November 2009)

Ganz großes Lob!!! Die Videos sind großartig, so eine Bezugsherstellung zwischen Lore & Hdro hab ich schon lange gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (25. November 2009)

Viel besser als die HdRO-Show 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balthier160 (25. November 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Viel besser als die HdRO-Show
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finde beides super und bin generell ein Fan solcher Projekte, aber wieso zwei vergleichen die nichts gemeinsam haben außer das selbe Spiel und Videos als Format?


----------



## Vetaro (25. November 2009)

Balthier160 schrieb:


> Ich finde beides super und bin generell ein Fan solcher Projekte, aber wieso zwei vergleichen die nichts gemeinsam haben außer das selbe Spiel und Videos als Format?



Wieso zwei Videoserien vergleichen, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben, ausser dass sie Gebiete im Spiel (und deren Zusammenhang zur Lore) vorstellen, verschiedene Klassen erklären und zu selbst aufgenommener Gameplay-Footage Kommentieren?

Keine Ahnung, auf welche Weise du diese beiden Produkte für unvergleichbar hälst. Möglicherweise ist der Qualitative Unterschied einfach derart groß, dass man kaum merkt, dass sie genau das gleiche machen, auch wenn der eine mehr auf Lore und Hintergrund und die anderen mehr auf Gameplay achten.

Aber vielleicht findest du auch Nostalgia Critic und AVGN unvergleichbar?  Ich finde man kann alles vergleichen, sogar Orangen und Regenwürmer: Die einen sind etwas matschiger, und die anderen findet man mehr in Spanien.


----------



## Balthier160 (25. November 2009)

Ich meine die HdRO Show bringt einem das Spiel an sich näher und erklärt das Gameplay, die Videos vom Wanderer hingegen bringen einem die Geschichte bei und ich finde solche Projekte können gut nebeneinander existieren ohne das man sie vergleichen muss und ohne das sie miteinander im Wettbewerb stehen.

Die 2 haben einfach verschiedene Konzepte, das eine ist ein geschichtenerzählender Film und das andere eine Reportage und da werden eben komplett andere Ansprüche gestellt.


----------



## Vetaro (25. November 2009)

Wir sind doch sicher darüber hinweg, dass man Kritik persönlich nehmen muss und als anmeckern versteht :O 
Da  der Konsum des einen nicht den des anderen ausschließt, stehen die beiden grundsätzlich nicht in Konkurrenz. Ich halte ausserdem Kritik und Vergleiche für eine methode, die dazu beiträgt, dass am ende alle schlauer sind und man sich sagen kann "dann machen wir's nächstes mal also besser und vermeiden _das hier_ - dafür können wir uns _das hier_ von dem anderen abgucken."


----------



## Telkir (25. November 2009)

Durchaus nett umgesetzt. Fanprojekte verblüffen einen doch immer wieder.

edit: Aber etwas Kritik darf es doch auch geben. Persönlich finde ich den Wechsel zwischen Gebieten und Charaktervorstellungen nicht sehr angenehm, da ich keinen logischen Grund sehe, warum nach einer recht stimmigen Einführung auf einmal eine Klassen vorgestellt wird, nur um anschließend wieder ein Gebiet zu zeigen. Eine Trennung in zwei verschiedene "Reihen" erscheint mir hier logischer.

Das Charaktervideo selbst empfand ich dann auch etwas anstrengender, da der permanente Wechsel zwischen Deutsch und Englisch recht mühsam ist. Klar, als eingefleischter Spieler ist das kein Problem, nur hilft das Außenstehenden nichts. Versetzt man sich jetzt in die Lage eines Neu-HdROlers, dann ist man etwas überfordert. Als gestandener Spieler hingegen wundert man sich über den teils zu stark einführenden Charakter der Erklärungen. Wen sollte das Video jetzt ansprechen?

Dennoch: Schön umgesetzt.

*hüstelt* Musik-Copyright


----------



## Mykeeper (25. November 2009)

Super gemacht, eines der besten, glaub sogar das beste Fanprojekt, was ich je zu HdRO gesehen habe, einfach genial, großes Lob!


----------



## Knurrbauch (25. November 2009)

Neo schrieb:


> Update - "Kapitel 4 - Die große Ost-Straße" ist nun Online. Ihr könnt es euch sogar in HD (720P u. 16:9) anschauen.
> 
> Zur Diskussion und den Videos gelangt ihr [HIER]
> 
> ...



Sehr schön geworden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marc282 (25. November 2009)

Sehr gute Show, wieder was dazu gelernt =) ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiranon (26. November 2009)

Hallo

wirklich GROßE klasse die Filme mach Bitte weiter so...

Mein Wunsch wäre es was über die Kundiger zu erfahren.

Ich freu mich wirklich schon auf das nächste Video!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Olfmo (26. November 2009)

WOW!

Richtig gut gemachte Videos, hab den Thread anscheinend bisher nicht bemerkt, mir gerade alle Videos angeschaut. Ich würde mich wirklich freuen wenn da noch mehr kommt, das Spiel wird hier wirklich exzellent mit der Hintergrundgeschichte verknüpft, ich habe unglaublich Lust bekommen mal wieder die anderen Werke von Tolkien zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleine Frage am Rande: Im Video zur großen Oststraße wird erwähnt, dass Frodo das Haus names Krickloch erworben hat. Ich dachte bisher dies wäre nur der Name der Ortschaft, wo das Haus stand, kann mich natürlich auch irren. Würde mich über Aufklärung freuen.

/edit: Weil ich gerade lese, du hättest gerne Anregungen, welche Orte wir gerne sehen würden: Lothlorien wäre eine nette Sache, auch wenn es da nicht so viel zu zeigen gibt, so hat der Wald doch eine sehr reiche Geschichte zu bieten, vor allem wenn in diesem Zuge auch (grob) die Geschichte der Elben in Mittelerde erläutert würde (vielleicht auch erst ab dem zweiten Zeitalter, sonst wird das zu lange^^). Ebenso wäre natürlich Angmar ein sehr spannendes Thema und - was aber noch etwas Zeit hat bis die Erweiterung da ist - der Düsterwald bzw. Dol Guldur und Saurons frühere Machenschaften.


----------



## Vetaro (26. November 2009)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Ebenso wäre natürlich Angmar ein sehr spannendes Thema und - was aber noch etwas Zeit hat bis die Erweiterung da ist - der Düsterwald bzw. Dol Guldur und Saurons frühere Machenschaften.



Hasse gehört, Wanderer? Düsterwald und DG darfste dir noch 'ne Woche Zeit lassen, Angmar aber bitte vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beneos (26. November 2009)

Vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich danke euch vielmals für die netten Worte; sind sie doch die schönste Währung mit dem der Aufwand vergolten wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich arbeite an weiteren Videos.

Ich werde demnächst wieder eine Klasse und erstmalig einen Raid vorstellen. Wie immer stelle ich den Hintergrund vor, gehe dann aber auch auf das GamePlay ein und gebe Tips & Tricks. 



Telkir schrieb:


> [...] Wen sollte das Video jetzt ansprechen?



Danke für die Kritik. 
Zielgruppe sind alle Spieler die nicht wissen [...] es aber wissen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Falle des Waffenmeisters, sind es alle Spieler mit MMO-Hintergund, die keinen Waffenmeister spielen. Buffed kennt bestimmt das Problem, dass man einen Weg zwischen Neulingen und Pro-Gamer gehen sollte, um die meisten unterhalten zu können.

Beste Grüße
Euer Wanderer


----------



## Olfmo (26. November 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Hasse gehört, Wanderer? Düsterwald und DG darfste dir noch 'ne Woche Zeit lassen, Angmar aber bitte vorher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




OK meine Anmerkung erweckt ein bisschen einen drängelnden Eindruck, das war natürlich nicht meine Intention 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass du aber auch alles immer so genau lesen musst vetaro...


----------



## Beneos (26. November 2009)

Ich habe mir ein neues Kondensator Großmembranenmikrofon gekauft, damit werden dann nach Ankunft die neuen Kapitel noch intensiver vertont werden. Ich freue mich schon richtig.

Wie ist denn das Interesse an Raids? 
Ich dachte da an Taktik- & Geschichtsguides für den Wächter oder DN. Als neue Klasse würde sich der Runenbewahrer, Jäger, Barde, Hauptmann oder Wächter anbieten - da ich diese selber Spiele. 

Grüße
Ben


----------



## Olfmo (26. November 2009)

Fänd ich durchaus auch interessant, auch wenn ich selbst beide Raids gut kenne, kann man ja immer noch was lernen, und es gibt ja auch viele Variationen der Taktiken.
Und dazu kommen ja auch die Leute die noch nicht so oft drin waren oder gar noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (26. November 2009)

DN fänd' ich gut, und den Runenbewahrer. Die Leute wissen ja immer nur "der kann schaden oder heilung", aber so sachen wie das einmalige schützen vor feuer und so sind ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig.

Oh, und bei Instanzen ist immer gut, wenn man alle expliziten Informationen raus lässt, also dieses "Er kann eine Wedel-Attacke, womit er allen 2500 schaden zufügt"-zeug, und sich eher darauf beschränkt, was die gruppe speziell machen muss, das ist meist interessanter (und für anfänger nachvollziehbarer). Ist ja kein Guide, nur zum Eindruck-Machen gedacht (hoff ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Beneos (27. November 2009)

Okay, es gab einige Ideen, auch per Mail. Es kam des öfteren der Einwand, dass der Wanderer mehr ein Entdecker als ein Krieger ist und die Taktiken eines Bosskampfes nicht zu seinen Reisen passen. Ich stimme dem zu - wenn ihr das so wünscht, wird der Wanderer Kriege den jungen überlassen und sich weiter den Chroniken alter Welten befassen. 

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn ich eine alternative Reihe anstoße, die sich mit den Gefechten gegen die Vermächtnisse Morgoths auseinandersetzt? Defacto eine etwas GamePlay bezogene Reihe, in denen die Klassen und PVE-Guides unterkommen und im Vordergrund stehen? 

Ich dachte da spontan an etwas wie: "Schwert & Schild: Überleben in Mittelerde" - sowas in der Art 

Ich hätte nämlich auch an Instanzen und Raids alà HdRO-Show oder dem Buffed-Equivalent Spaß. Die Produktion eines History-Guides ist bei weitem Zeitaufwendiger - vorallem die Rechersche - das Blättern und Suchen kosten viel Nerven und Zeit. Da wäre das für mich eine schöne Abwechselung.

Könnte man damit Punkten? 

Beste Grüße
Ben


----------



## Vetaro (27. November 2009)

Klingt sinnvoll :O


----------



## dd2ren (27. November 2009)

Seit langem mal wieder paar ordentliche Videos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Klasse gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boss-Kämpfe usw. würde ich nicht machen , die Geschichte um Mittelerde ist viel interessanter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kampf-Videos schau ich schon lange nicht mehr an seitdem im Offi-Forum jeder mal eins gepostet hat kann ich die nicht mehr sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beneos (27. November 2009)

dd2ren schrieb:


> ... seitdem im Offi-Forum jeder mal eins gepostet hat kann ich die nicht mehr sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann bleibt mir nur übrig einen neuen Standard einzuführen....
Ich werd mal gucken und wenn es mich überzeugt werde ich es hochladen.

Grüße
Ben


----------



## gerysport (27. November 2009)

Also ich würde am Liebsten die Videos zu Codemasters senden allein wie es Gesprochen wird solltest du die Story im Buch im Game erzählen,also meine allehöchste Hochachtung.Ich hoffe du machst weiter
und hast vor allem Freude daran,das meiner Meinung das wichtigste ist.


----------



## Lorghi (28. November 2009)

Neo schrieb:


> Könnte man damit Punkten?



Auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghrodan (29. November 2009)

Ich habe mir grad alle Videos angeguckt und kann sagen, dass ich absolut begeistert bin.
So informative und großartig verpackte Videos zu HdRO hab ich noch nie gesehen.

Auch die Idee einer zweite Reihe mit mehr Gameplaybezug finde ich sehr gut.

Ich freu mich schon auf weitere Filme von dir.


----------



## capricornbs (29. November 2009)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für diese  phantastische Videoreihe.
Ich hatte eine Gänsehaut beim Anschauen.

Ich freue mich schon jetzt, was alles noch kommen wird.

Meine Hochachtung vor so viel Enthusiasmus.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und eine Menge guter Ideen für alle weiteren Videos.


----------



## Teal (29. November 2009)

Habe mir alle Teile gestern Abend mal angesehen. Schöne Übersicht, gefällt mir sehr gut. Hoffe es werden noch viele weitere Teile folgen. Material bietet LOTRO ja noch mehr als genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beneos (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich melde mich direkt nach Start der Erweiterung mit dem neuen Kapitel zurück. Für alle die sich jetzt in den Kampf stürzen steht nun alles wesentliche im Kapitel 5 - "Der Düsterwald" geschrieben. Nun wisst ihr worauf ihr euch einlasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommentare und Kritiken wie immer hoch erwünscht.

Zur Diskussion und den Videos gelangt ihr [HIER]

Beste Grüße
Ben


----------



## Telkir (6. Dezember 2009)

Sehr nett gemachtes Video, danke für die Einblicke und die Mühe für die Community.


----------



## Thoraros (6. Dezember 2009)

Nettes Video


----------



## Vetaro (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich finds auch gut. So einen ermüdenden Fluss gibts im kleinen Ausmaß übrigens auch im betretbaren Bereich.

Ich find den Beitrag ein wenig zu allgemein...  ich schätze du musstest entweder unter zeitdruck oder über die Beta bilder sammeln, aber es sind halt vorallem Blicke nach Oben - ein paar mehr Panoramen und direkte Anblicke und so wären sicher schön gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh, ausserdem bemüht sich der Düsterwald sehr, zu erklären, warum es z.B. Menschensiedlungen (mit verdammten Geistern) in ihm gibt - das konntest du sehr wahrscheinlich nicht erspielen, aber es hätte schön als "Game-generated Lore" reingepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beneos (6. Dezember 2009)

Das Problem an der Produktion war, dass nur ein winziger Bereich des Düsterwaldes betretbar ist und dieser bis auf Dol Guldur keine geschichtlichen Hintergründe hat. Deshalb kann man nur allgemeine Geschichten erzählen.

Im Norden gäbe es viel mehr interessante in Büchern beschriebene Orte - aber da ist dann halt kein Dol Guldur.

Das nächste Kapitel wird wieder mehr Substanz bieten.

Grüße
Ben


----------



## Telkir (6. Dezember 2009)

*zeigt mit dem Finger auf den zweiten Kompass, der über der Düsterwaldkarte hängt*
Zwei Links zu einem Gebiet gab es bisher nicht, kommt da wohl was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (6. Dezember 2009)

Telkir schrieb:


> *zeigt mit dem Finger auf den zweiten Kompass, der über der Düsterwaldkarte hängt*
> Zwei Links zu einem Gebiet gab es bisher nicht, kommt da wohl was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hä? Was? Hä?

Was? Reden wir von der Düsterwald-Karte? Da gibts doch nur einen kompass, und der ist unten. und wieso Links zu dem Gebiet? Natürlich ist nur Lothlorien damit verbunden o.o?


----------



## Telkir (7. Dezember 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Hä? Was? Hä?
> 
> Was? Reden wir von der Düsterwald-Karte? Da gibts doch nur einen kompass, und der ist unten. und wieso Links zu dem Gebiet? Natürlich ist nur Lothlorien damit verbunden o.o?


Bei mir gibt es je einen Kompass auf dem südlichen und nördlichen Düsterwald. Der nördliche Teil linkt aber auch auf den südlichen Teil.

*schaut auf den Forenticker und lächelt* 
Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Jester (7. Dezember 2009)

Wirklich sehr gute Videos, grosses Lob! Grade mir als Einsteiger eine Hilfe!

Kleine Idee:
Da ich nicht oft daheim bin und mit meinem Ipod das Videostreamen ewig dauert, warum laedst du die Videos nicht als Podcast bei iTunes hoch?
Das wuerde den Download und das Aufspielen auf den Ipod sehr einfach machen und man haette die Videos immer dabei!

Gruesse
Jester


----------



## Marc282 (7. Dezember 2009)

Klasse Show mal wieder!


----------



## Neduras79 (7. Dezember 2009)

Super stimmige und atmosphärische Filme.

Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht sie anzuschauen und motiviert total mal wieder in Mittelerde einzutauchen.
evtl. Acc reaktivieren :-)

weiter so!

p.s. glaub es gäbe noch viele Orte im Spiel die näher beschrieben werden könnten.

lg


----------



## EisblockError (7. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, also wenn ich jetzt Hdro Show und das guge hab ich wenigstens mal was öfter was zu sehen =)



&#8364;dit:

Wenn du vorhast auch mal Bosstaktiken zu zeigen solltest du das wirklich in einer anderen Reihe machen.

Ich schau den wanderer weil ich auch gerne Questtexte lese und die Bücher+Silmarilion+Anhänge+Nachrichten aus Mittelerde gelesen habe, und es schön ist das in Hdro wieder zu finden.

Denke mal die Kämpfe der Epischen buchreihe kannst du ruhig zeigen.


----------



## Lethos (7. Dezember 2009)

Absolut empfehlenswert: Das Silmarillion als Hörbuch, Supersprecher. 
Und auch nicht so verwirrend als wenn man das Buch liest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte das Zeug für noch ein MMORPG.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Dezember 2009)

Mich hat schon der Anhang meines Die Rückehr des Königs-buchs verwirrst


----------



## Beneos (8. Dezember 2009)

Die Quenta Silmarillion ist wirklich harter tobak xD Liest sich wie die Bibel. Aber für einen wahren Fan eine pure Wonne voll mit tollen und unnachvollziehbaren Details.


----------



## EisblockError (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab das Silmarilion noch im Regal stehen, wollte erst noch so 2-3 mal die Trilogie und noch 1 mal Nachrichten aus Mittelerde lesen.


Was ich am schlimmsten finde ist die Geschichte mit den Namen der Könige von Numenor...


----------



## Teal (8. Dezember 2009)

Beneos schrieb:


> Die Quenta Silmarillion ist wirklich harter tobak xD Liest sich wie die Bibel. Aber für einen wahren Fan eine pure Wonne voll mit tollen und unnachvollziehbaren Details.


Ah ok... Darum hatte ich dauernd sämtliche Nachschlagewerke in der einen Hand, während ich mit der anderen geblättert habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ging also nicht nur mir so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gerade, da ich am letzten Wochenende den Historischen Atlas zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen habe, war die aktuelle Folge noch einen Tick besser, als die alten. Konnte so die Gebiete "live" nachschlagen. Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Teil der Videoserie.


----------



## Beneos (10. Dezember 2009)

Definitiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde mal testen im nächsten Kapitel etwas aus den ersten zwei Zeitaltern zu berichten und dies auf aktuelle Themen beziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Ben


----------



## Lethos (10. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal ne Hörprobe vom Silmarillion:

Hörprobe


----------



## Casp (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss an dieser Stelle einfach ein ganz großes Lob aussprechen. Du hast eine sehr angenehme Stimme und neigst zum Glück nicht dazu, jedes Wort "episch" zu betonen. Der Inhalt der Videos selbst ist auch ziemlich interessant, weshalb ich es gar nicht erwarten kann, morgen nach monatelanger Abwesenheit wieder mal nach Mittelerde zu schauen. Einstimmung pur!

Allerdings muss ich auch Kritik üben, bloß wegen deinem Video über die Ost-Straße bin ich mir gar nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich wirklich einen Zwerg spielen will und keinen Hobbit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens hab ich das komplette Hörbuch "Das Silmarillion" (ebenso wie das Buch), sehr empfehlenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beneos (10. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank für die warmen Worte.

Ich hab auch beides deshalb juckt es mir in den Fingern von den anderen 95% der Geschichte zu erzählen als die 5% die in den Filmen zum Ausdruck gebracht werden.


----------



## Beneos (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich grüße Euch!
Auch von dieser Front gibt es wieder was zu berichten. Das sechste Kapitel erzählt von der atemberaubenden Geschichte der Zwerge. Von der Schaffung der Welt bis ins vierte Zeitalter.

Zur Diskussion und den Videos gelangt ihr [HIER]

Viel Spaß

Euer unbekannter Wanderer


----------



## Lorghi (19. Dezember 2009)

Juhuu, Zweeeeerge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine Lieblingsrasse, danke für die weiterhin tollen Videos. Ganz groß, ich freu mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dd2ren (19. Dezember 2009)

sehr schöner Teil 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hatt echt schon Angst das du dir deine Video-Reihe mit Kampf-Videos kaputt machst. Große Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (19. Dezember 2009)

Sehr Geil Beneos,eine Filmschmiede sollte dein Talent erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (19. Dezember 2009)

Super, so lern ich endlich auch mal mehr über die Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocksor (20. Dezember 2009)

du hasts echt drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab mir die vids angeguckt und überleg mir grad ob ich mir das spiel kaufe. ich würds so gern spielen, aber ich quäle mich mit den gebühren rum -.- grad mit wow aufgehört und froh dass man monatlich nix mehr zahlt und dann schon wieder der reiz was neues auszuprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
iwie hab ich mir überlegt für 8 euro die standartversion zu kaufen , ein spielmonat ist ja dabei. hhmmmm :/ das so schwere frage

glaube du motivierst mit den vids einige leute dazu hdro jedenfalls mal auszuprobieren

mach weiter damit. da ich kein hdro spiele kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen von welchem gebiet oder welcher klasse ich mehr sehn möchte^^


----------



## simoni (20. Dezember 2009)

Rocksor, du kannst auch einfach die Testversion von Lotro für 14 Tage probieren, da hast zwar ein paar Einschränkungen, aber du bekommst zumindest einen Eindruck vom Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (20. Dezember 2009)

JO würds auch erstmal mit der Testversion probieren, wenns dir liegt kannst du dir ja mal die Standardversion kaufen und wenn dir nach dem Freimonat das Spiel immer noch gefällt würde ich weiterzocken. Nach einem Monat wusste ich zumindest bei vielen Games, dass ich sie nicht spielen werde.


----------



## Marc282 (20. Dezember 2009)

mal wieder Klasse gemacht!
mach nur immer weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (21. Dezember 2009)

Dachte ich hätte es letztes Mal schon gemacht, aber hatte es dann doch vergessen. Darum fix nachgeholt: Jetzt stehen die Tagenbücher bei mir auf der Aboliste in YouTube. Weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontext (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich find' das richtig klasse gemacht! Mich hat es motiviert, wieder mit HdRO anzufangen! ^^


----------

